# free soda in Madison WI



## So1o (Jun 18, 2007)

I sat in Madison for 3+ hrs. and no one picked me up I hitched from duluth MN and figured it would be easy to get a ride out of madison but no way, some mother fucker threw a soda at me thogh, 
fotunatly theres some good places to crash in Madison. maybe I just have shitty luck.


----------



## panik (Jun 25, 2007)

haha one time we were walking down some loooong road in some small town in north carolina and someone nearly hit me in the face with a tall can of steel reserve...and it busted!!!
it was fucked up.


----------



## tober (Jul 3, 2007)

i was expecting something differeent


----------



## Mouse (Jul 5, 2007)

hmm... never had someone chuck drinks at me. someone gave me a pear once... but handed it to me nicely, not tossed at my face.


----------



## So1o (Jul 18, 2007)

The rest of Wisco was sweet I got some free tacos and some lady gave me a $15 gift card for Mcdonalds. I dont really eat fast food but Ill sure as shit eat free food! ya gotta have a sense of humor when your house is on your back. its not worth bustin nuckles over spilled milk...or soda for that matter.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 15, 2007)

When I got into Madison I got dropped off from the freeway and it felt like I walked all night to get into the city. Madison has some great dumpstering.


----------

